#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Como instalar o Kurumin no HD ???

## nikollas

Ola amigos,

Alguém tem algum passo a passo de como instalar o kurumin 7 no HD se preferencia no modo texto?

Estou querendo instalar a placa da ragio nele e fiquei sabendo que ele já vem tudo pronto para instalar as placa PCI e configurações tb.

[]'sds

----------


## alessfrei

Kurumin se instala em modo gráfico! A partir do live CD dando boot pelo CD-ROM no setup.
Coloque o live CD do kurumin para dar boot e quando ele terminar de carregar navegue pelo menu iniciar do KDE que encontrará a opção de se instalar no HD.
Siga o processo de instalação.
Apos instalado para iniciar em modo texto Alt+F2.
Qualquer dúvida poste.
Abraço...

----------


## nikollas

falow, Obrigado...

----------


## eniocsj

O Kuruma só entra em modo gráfico após o primeiro boot. DEPOIS, vc. deve editar o arquivo /etc/inittab. Lá vc. vai encontrar uma linha assim:



> id:5:initdefault:


Esse 5 significa que após ele ler o init e o /etc/rcS.d/*, ele vai ler todo o /etc/rc5.d (dê um _ls -la_ para saber quais os arquivos). Esse runlevel entra direto no modo gráfico.
Em modo texto, vc. deve colocar outro runlevel. No meu caso eu uso esse:



> [email protected]:/etc/rc2.d$ cat /etc/inittab |grep initdefault
> *id:2:initdefault:*


Quer dizer, ao invés de ler o diretório rc5.d ele lê o rc*2*.d . Se vc. quiser desabilitar algum serviço contido nesse diretório, troque o S inicial por K (S de "Start", K de "Kill").

----------


## nikollas

Amigos estou querendo instalar o kurumin para gerencia placas da RAGIO, alguém já fez isto? caso sim poderiamos negocia o valor do serviços.

falow
[]'s

----------


## eniocsj

Creio que nesse caso seu post deveria ser direcionado para wireless ou Redes/Protocolos.Com certeza lá vc. vai encontrar gente mais entendida no assunto.

----------


## nikollas

> Creio que nesse caso seu post deveria ser direcionado para wireless ou Redes/Protocolos.Com certeza lá vc. vai encontrar gente mais entendida no assunto.


blz, vou colocar lá...

----------

